# Short edit of a few snow days in NM



## cldeibner (Mar 23, 2012)

A short edit of the few snow days we had here in New Mexico at Santa Fe and Red River. Enjoy 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ti5sk3VkRo


----------



## cldeibner (Mar 23, 2012)

It seems a few people have watched the vid and I hope you enjoyed it and if you have any advice or comments feel free to post them and share if you would like


----------

